# What kind of reel do I need



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

new to salt fishing. pick up my skiff in a couple weeks. I will be doing mostly fresh and brackish but intend to get into some straight salt while im here too. I need two reels that will handle 3 to 20 pounds and one ultra light reel that can handle .5 to about 5 lbs (for my 6 year old). I don't want to spend a butt load of money. I prefer shimano but anything will work as long as it's reliable. I wont be here but 4 years so I don't want to get crazy. I just want to have enough to go out and have fun. I have plenty of rods (falcon & shimano) for bass so I'll figure i'll just put the salt reels on my existing rods when I go to the salt. thanks for any info.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a Shimano Symetre 1000 loaded w/ Sufix 832 braid that's almost brand new. Should fit your ultra-lite need. I'd part with it for $75 if you're interested!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I would get a Penn Fierce or Sargus 1000, 2000 and 4000 spoool them with 10, 15 and 20# braid respectively and call it good. Get a 4' ugly stick for the 1000 for your son, and 7' Ugly stick pro graphite light for the other two. I don't think you would be disappointed a bit.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*what kind of reel*

I appreciate the info. that's sounds good. im gonna look all that gear up right now. thanks much.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

johnf said:


> I would get a Penn Fierce or Sargus 1000, 2000 and 4000 spoool them with 10, 15 and 20# braid respectively and call it good. Get a 4' ugly stick for the 1000 for your son, and 7' Ugly stick pro graphite light for the other two. I don't think you would be disappointed a bit.


Egg on my face. They don't make a 1000' 

I did take one of these down this year on a 4' rod for catching bait and it was a hoot. I put 10# braid on it and could cast probably 45-50 yards with a 1/2 oz sinker and a small bit of cut bait. If he caught anything big it would get spooled in a hurry, but even samll croakers and hardtails were fun on this combo.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104760180;cat104837580


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a brand new penn battle 4000 for sale 70 bucks 30$ off of retail price.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*what kind of reel do I need*

Fellas,
Thanks for the replies. I was asking what kind of reel do I need, not do you have one to sell me. I appreciate the info but just shopping reels right now.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are smart, you'll grab a good one used. These are good deals, or go see Pompano Joe (PFF member). Or, you could buy the same thing new at retail prices. My advice, don't get a cheap one of you are going to fish. You will regret it. Ask me how I know.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Spooney is a smart one. Get the best reel you can afford. I would much rather have a good used reel than an ok new one. 

Used toyota or new hyundai? I'm going toyota every day.

That Battle is a good deal as is anything that Pompano Joe has. Never heard anything bad about him.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*what kind of real do i need*

thanks much for the info. I saw a couple of okuma (V System 30 & 20) for sale on craigslist for $75 each. Not sure how well these hold up to salt but they are fairly expensive new ($150). I have narrowed down to the okuma trio reels if I buy new. We are going to stay in the bay and blackwater river. Looking for a few reels just to get into it and have fun. I have spent over 5k on freshwater rigs in the last ten years and I have promised not to go crazy on the salt stuff. still a freshwater at heart, but since im here, gotta give salt a try. fishin' is fishin' and eatin' 'em is fun too. thanks again and if you got any feedback on the okuma V system and okuma trio....I'd like to hear it.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I use a Penn Fierce 4000 on a 6.6 ugly stick and a Penn Fierce 2000 on a 5 foot ugly stick. Works great for salt and freshwater fishing. Can't go wrong with a Penn reel in my opinion.

I put NanoFil from Berkley on both and usually use a swivel and mono or fluro leader depending on the fish I am targeting.


----------

